# Leopard gecko eye infection? Need help asap.



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I kno its been like a year and a half since I've been here. I'm the guy who had the super skinny leopard gecko. put him back to full health. and yea, now this. I doubt any of you remember me anyway. Not like it matters, but yea.

Its actually been like a week or 2. it started with one eye. it looked all cloudy and then he would barely ever open it. now its both eyes. and he almost never opens his eyes at all. (He just shed a few days ago if that matters?)

The first eye started after i found out tht there was a beetle in his tank (the ones the mealworms turn into) I'd always make sure to take out the cocoons and put any mealworms tht got out, back in his bowl. I found they're new hiding spot. So thats how there'd be beetles in there without me knowing.

He does'nt eat the beetles. instead he likes to play with his food and keep them as friends. and i know crickets will eat at the leopard geckos after awhile so i figured maybe a beetle bit his eye? I did alittle research on the eye infection and it said it can be caused by a bite.

He even got really sad looking when he watched me kill 2 beetles I found in there under his rock with him. (thats when i noticed his first eye)

Then I kept finding beetles and I'm like "wtf? where are they coming from? I'm taking everything out" apparently the worms had a 2nd hiding spot under his carpet on the other side. now I dont fill his bowl as much so they don't get out. 

NOW! to the main question, I kno there are no reptile doctor vet ppl anywhere near me. and even if i call them to redirect me or suggest somewhere that does treat reptiles, I have absolutely no money to do so. 

Any ideas? Comments? help? please? :x


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

People have said to use 'Zoo Med Repti Turtle Eye Drops' before on eye infections in leo's, it's a bit stronger because it's for turtles so use it once a day perhaps. But your best bet is to get your gecko looked at.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

so i can buy some kind of eye drops? and if i do, how do i get him to open his eyes? just wait?
and do u think its not too late for him? since hes had it for awhile


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

The best thing is to take him to a specialist reptile/exotic vet and they will tell you what you need or give it to you!
You will never know by yourself if it is JUST an eye infection it could be something else attached to that.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't have any money at all for tht stuff


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

My friend is currently using those drops that I mentioned, if the eye isnt open you kinda have to force it open with tweezers and drop them. It's a bit of a challenge, I personally couldn't do it. Best to see a vet. 
This is the health of a living creature and money is only money.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't mean I don't want to spend alot of money, I mean i literally dont have tht much money. I can buy the eyedrops. But I don't have enough for a vet


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

You cannot just let him
get worse youll just have to lend /burrow the money from someone he deffo needs loooking at.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I will go get the eye drops. But I don't even have any1 to borrow that money from. Or i would have taken him already. Will the turtle eye drops actually help?


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Ph0eNiX195 said:


> I will go get the eye drops. But I don't even have any1 to borrow that money from. Or i would have taken him already. Will the turtle eye drops actually help?


No one knows if it will work, an eye infection can be from a lead of problems or lead to more problems.
Personally if you can't afford for heathcare for animals you shouldn't have them you also need to consider vet bills when buying a pet.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I got him 3 years ago. 4 years, next month. At the time we could. Then yea, Sh*t happens and you don't have as much money as u did before.

E: I googled leopard gecko eye infections and its not as bad as those pictures. nothing hanging from his eyes. not swollen. just when its open its all cloudy.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

and what if the eye drops dont help, what will you do then?

leaving him without veterinary treatment is actually classed as cruelty.
people have been in your situation plenty times. some manage to find a vet that will work out a payment plan. other people have rehomed their animals , as it was best for them.

you asked if we thought it was too late for him as he's had it for a while. 
what would you plan to do if it was too late?


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was actually thinking of giving him away since I can't do it anymore. Don't treat me like I don't know what I'm doing and thinking of me as a bad owner. I've been taking care of him for 4 years now. Its just that now I don't have the money anymore.

I also don't know who to give it to. Nobody in my town knows anything about taking care of a reptile. I was thinking about giving it to a breeder or something? Idk.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

you can go to the classifieds rehoming section in the forum. but make sure you state his eye problem.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

This is also a UK forum... I'm in US. How would i rehome it to one of you?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

rehoming is a difficult decision to make. 
have you looked into payment plans?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Ph0eNiX195 said:


> This is also a UK forum... I'm in US. How would i rehome it to one of you?


i missed that you werent in the UK, i just assumed


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yea when I posted here a year and a half ago I went thro the whole omg ur not in UK and u post here? thing lol. its no problem. But I've also googled breeders? Cant find any of those either.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

do you have a local rep store? they may be able to point you in the direction of someone.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a petland, and a rip off over expensive pet store that knos nothing about the animals they have. 
I have been told petland is also a bad place. I cant remember the reasons though. But I also kno not to trust pet shops. And the people who work there only kno how to work the cash register and what not. I've asked questions before and they have no idea.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

only other thing i can think of is perhaps a US forum?


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

Found nothing good or active. Nor has a rehoming or anything like that section. Thats why i go here.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Most vets can do bills if you explain you are on low income and may come up with a payment plan. I would advise against using those turtle drops as you dont know exactly what is wrong and those drops could in fact make the problem worse.
There are rehoming sites based in the UK so i assume that there would be one that is US based.

At least your willing to rehome as you realise you cannot financially afford to care for your leo which i suppose is more than some people would actually even consider doing.

I wish i could offer you more advice but really you need to get them to a vet which may not be as expensive as you think or rehome them to someone that is willing to get your gecko the care it needs.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

dramen said:


> Most vets can do bills if you explain you are on low income and may come up with a payment plan. I would advise against using those turtle drops as you dont know exactly what is wrong and those drops could in fact make the problem worse.
> There are rehoming sites based in the UK so i assume that there would be one that is US based.
> 
> At least your willing to rehome as you realise you cannot financially afford to care for your leo which i suppose is more than some people would actually even consider doing.
> ...


Thanks. I've searched for US forums but I can't find any, like I said in the post above.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

id have thought the US would have better forums than that.

where was it you origanally got him?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Ph0eNiX195 said:


> Thanks. I've searched for US forums but I can't find any, like I said in the post above.


Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder

I dont know if this is any good as you can enter a zip code to adopt a lizard but its worth trying to contact one of the companies in your zip code to see if they will take him in.

Sorry but i am from the UK and this is the best i can do for you.
Good Luck!


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

I actually originally got him from the overprized pet store that just scams people and has no idea what they're doing. I didn't know that at the time obviously.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know if this is a US forum but a large amount of the members are from the US. What's your set up like? do you use sand substrate does your leo have problems with shedding usually? Here's the link

GeckoForums.net | The Ultimate Leopard Gecko Forum


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Don't know if this is a US forum but a large amount of the members are from the US. What's your set up like? do you use sand substrate does your leo have problems with shedding usually? Here's the link
> 
> GeckoForums.net | The Ultimate Leopard Gecko Forum


I have a reptile carpet thing. I already know about the sand issues and he sheds just fine. A couple times during his life i had to peel off some off his toes. one time off his head. But for the most part he sheds just fine.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome back! Long time no see, it was Grace the leo, wasn't it? Or am I thinking of another US forummer? I know we chatted at length though the first time you were experiencing issues.

I'm sorry to hear about the eye problems, it's been nearly/over a year! I personally would advise against home remedies as you have no idea what started this infection and it could possibly make it worse. There are 2 conceivable choices here:

1: Rehome, which is shame if you are financially unable to keep the little fella anymore. People's circumstances change and as much as they love their animals, sometimes it's best to move them on to a home who can give them what they need, as painful as it can be. A rehome doesn't have to be permanent... perhaps find someone who is happy to take the leo on and give it the care until you are financially secure? Ad in the paper to find somebody?

2: Veterinary attention. Vets can be bloodthirsty with their money, I haven't met anybody who hasn't complained at some point or another about their vet trying the bleed them dry or the crazy cost of treatment. But, payment plans may be an option. Some vets are reasonable and accept that whilst you don't have the money _now_, they can accept it in installments. This isn't guaranteed though; they aren't obliged to offer this.

I really hope things improve for you and the leo, feel free to drop me a PM if you'd like to chat. I'm not online as much as I used to be but I'll always respond as soon as I realise I have a message :blush:


----------



## Ph0eNiX195 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Welcome back! Long time no see, it was Grace the leo, wasn't it? Or am I thinking of another US forummer? I know we chatted at length though the first time you were experiencing issues.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the eye problems, it's been nearly/over a year! I personally would advise against home remedies as you have no idea what started this infection and it could possibly make it worse. There are 2 conceivable choices here:
> 
> ...


yup thats me. Yea its been awhile lol. said my last log in was 22/1/2011 lol

I might use that website the other person gave me once I figure out how it works to sell them. the whole shipping thing and what not.
But I'm waiting to hear back from someone if they can take it. Cause I kno he's had snakes before. so i take it he knos about reptiles. If not, i'll tell him what he needs to kno.


----------



## GeckoGirl15 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Leopard gecko eye trouble*

You can also try using the eye drop that u use if you wear contacts but that's the closest thing u will get to to helping your leopard gecko if you don't go to the vet and also u can order some loepard gecko eye drops online for $15.99 I hope this helped a little.


----------

